# Twelve Rules for Promoting Harmony among Church Members



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 5, 2006)

_Twelve Rules for Promoting Harmony among Church Members_ by Thomas Smyth:

1. To remember that we are all subject to failings and infirmities, of one kind or another."”Matt 7:1-5; Rom 2:21-23.

2. To bear with and not magnify each other's infirmities."”Gal 6:1.

3. To pray one for another in our social meetings, and particularly in private."”James 5:16.

4. To avoid going from house to house, for the purpose of hearing news, and interfering with other people's business."”Lev 19:16.

5. Always to turn a deaf ear to any slanderous report, and to allow no charge to be brought against any person until well founded and proved."”Prov 25:23.

6. If a member be in fault, to tell him of it in private, before it is mentioned to others."”Matt 18:15.

7. To watch against shyness of each other, and put the best construction on any action that has the appearance of opposition or resentment."”Prov 10:12.

8. To observe the just rule of Solomon, that is, to leave off contention before it be meddled with."”Prov 17:14.

9. If a member has offended, to consider how glorious, how God-like it is to forgive, and how unlike a Christian it is to revenge."”Eph 4:2.

10. To remember that it is always a grand artifice of the Devil, to promote distance and animosity among members of Churches, and we should, therefore, watch against everything that furthers his the Devil's end."”James 3:16.

11. To consider how much more good we can do in the world at large, and in the Church in particular when we are all united in love, than we could do when acting alone, and indulging a contrary spirit."”John 13:35.

12. Lastly, to consider the express injunction of Scripture, and the beautiful example of Christ, as to these important things."”Eph 4:32; 1 Pet 2:21; John 13:5,35.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 5, 2006)

And, may I guard my tongue and speech. Disagreeing with one over something (i.e. theological position) is one thing, but this malicious spirit of gossip is uncalled for. I am tired of all the discord by malicious gossips and have rebuked several people throughout the year. I have seen the perils of conflagration that others have lit up, and the damage it sows is repugnant.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 5, 2006)

Peacemaker.net

Ken Sande's book is excellent on this stuff. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wonderful stuff.

We know that we have passed from death to life, because we love the brethren. He who does not love his brother abides in death. 1John 3:14

By this we know love, because He laid down His life for us. And we also ought to lay down our lives for the brethren. 1John 3:16


----------

